# Capt Bill Cooper



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

I am trying to contact Capt Bill Cooper formerly of North Shields, who latterly was standingby QE2 in Dubai. Ex Black Prince....long time ago


----------



## arteezy5678 (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you ever met him?

ทางเข้า royal1688


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Yep sure have. Sailed with him ....he was meant to come to my wedding but decided to go away with BP Tankers!


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Strange question?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings arteezy and welcome to SN .You have a very unusual active time spell 2003 to 1926 some thing wrong some where. But all the same I wish you bon voyage.


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

He's registered on here, and you can contact him directly.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=494781#post494781


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Flixtonian, I have seen your thread previously. However, he doesn't seem to have looked at either SN or his Skype, so don't know. Thanks for that though.


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Folks I have singularly failed to find Bill Cooper and just wondered if this might jog memories. I have tried various routes including Skype with no reply. Any one have any further clues? As far as I know he was last resident in The Philippines.


----------



## CAPT.BOB (Jun 26, 2008)

*Capt.Billy Cooper*

I fear the Capt.Cooper I knew is not the one you are seeking as He was Master of the Pacific Stronghold in 1961 when I was on her as a Deck Cadet.He did however come from N Shields 
He was an OBE from WW2.
Bob


----------

